# locker door



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

hi all , 

one of my external locker doors is leaking ,its a thetford #5 and i have managed to get a replacement, 

what i need help with is how to get the panel out of the old door, anybody have any tips please 

cheers chris


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

*job done*

no problems changing the door frame at all but what a job to get the infill panel out with no damage, took just over 3 hours to remove the panel and get it cleaned of all the old sealer .

but its water tight again now so v happy


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Well done Chris and no help from mhf experts either which is unusual.

I hope you didn't finish the job at 4.49am 8O 

Have a good season


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Jagman, 

a straight forward job really, just a long time removing the panel and cleaning it , and just got it completed before the rain started


----------

